# What to eat with pulled pork



## allisonandrews (Jun 14, 2006)

I normally hear of this as a sandwhich and see 'bun'.  What kind of bun?  Like a regular hamburger bun?

How else would you eat the pulled pork?  I love chopped bbq on a baked pototoe.  Would this work with pulled pork?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I normally hear of this as a sandwhich and see 'bun'.  What kind of bun?  Like a regular hamburger bun?
> 
> How else would you eat the pulled pork?  I love chopped bbq on a baked pototoe.  Would this work with pulled pork?


Yes on a hamburger bun, white bread.  
I make the chicken wing dip with Pulled Pork, it would be good on a Potato, its good in beans or Abts. My wife will pan fry some up and then make a PP omellet.  It's also good in deviled eggs. We are going to have some of them Friday :grin: .


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks.  I may have to try some of that.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a pic of Ebs bbq potato, loaded with pulled pork.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

Now that looks GOOOOOOOOOOOOD.  I like pulled pork on potato rolls with a dash of texas pete, potato salad and Bill's baked beans.


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 14, 2006)

Yum.  Good thing I am eating lunch right now or I would be starving.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Hop sing catch a pig and a potato  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

:grin:  :grin:


----------



## los (Jun 14, 2006)

*BBQ Spagehetti*

Hey you guys ever heard of BBQ Spagehetti?  

Check it....  http://www.newschannel5.com/content/rec ... r_nbr=2890

Sounds pretty tasty to me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2006)

I saw this being made on the Food Network.  The guy puts the pan of sauce underneath the meat while it's cooking, so the sauce gets the smoke and the drippings from the meat.   Sure looked good!


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 14, 2006)

When I do the pulled pork (I hope to try it out this weekend), I have decided to do it on a cooling rack stuck inside an aluminum pan.  Maybe do some basting with the juices, definately save to make some sauce.  If there is too much juice, I should be able to remove some from the pan with a turkey baster.

Trick on using the drippings from briskets, etc.  Pour all of the liquid into a large jar.  Stick in the fridge.  The fat will rise, congeal, and form a solid at the top of the jar.  Make two holes in the fat opposite of each other.  You will be able to pour out of one hole while venting out of the other.  The fat will stay in the jar and you will be able to extract all the flavorful drippings to use in sauces, etc.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> When I do the pulled pork (I hope to try it out this weekend), I have decided to do it on a cooling rack stuck inside an aluminum pan.  Maybe do some basting with the juices, definately save to make some sauce.  If there is too much juice, I should be able to remove some from the pan with a turkey baster.
> 
> Trick on using the drippings from briskets, etc.  Pour all of the liquid into a large jar.  Stick in the fridge.  The fat will rise, congeal, and form a solid at the top of the jar.  Make two holes in the fat opposite of each other.  You will be able to pour out of one hole while venting out of the other.  The fat will stay in the jar and you will be able to extract all the flavorful drippings to use in sauces, etc.


That's a net trick I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

Neat trick Allie, thanks! =D>  =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 14, 2006)

I have done PP on baked tater...get a biggin...spilt it like the one above...then I put some shredded cheddar on the bottom, little sour cream, lots of PP, BBQ sauce and then a little more cheese...

It looks weird but it really does taste AWESOME!!  A meal in itself for real!

Also, baked beans are good and so is slaw.  Or, perhaps a side of ribs with the PP!   :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

You can make a heck of a burrito with pp.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 14, 2006)

I eat pulled pork in a burrito with BBQ sauce- everytime. That's it and that's all!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of Ebs bbq potato, loaded with pulled pork.



Is that BBQ sauce on that tater Cap??


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 14, 2006)

I put BBQ sauce on my tater! =P~  =P~


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Lots'a good suggestions here folks!


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Lots'a good suggestions here folks!



I agree.

I'm currently looking up how to do one now (as far as rub, cooking temp, done temp, etc.)  I'll be upset if I don't get to do my bbq this weekend and also try out my new FoodSaver.  Actually, if I don't get to do it this weekend, I will just make it a requirement for the weekend after - it will be my birthday weekend, so I will have final say.

So far, I am thinking light coat of mustard, cover with rub.  Cook at same temp for briskets etc. (around 225 degrees).  And, cook until about same temp as brisket (around 200 degrees).  Am I right (or at least onto one method that would work?)


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll get you there!    I like to take mine to 195-200º and cook at 220º.  Don't use mustard though but I kinda like using Worsty sauce (in place of the mustard) ~ Rub it in and apply your rub.  Same as using mustard.  I'll tell you though, most of the butts I've cooked, I just applied the rub and they were fine.  Good luck and TAKE PICS!!


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going to have to remember to take pics this time.  We had a great looking display at Memorial Day, but we were at my in-laws.  I kind of got the 'are you crazy' look when I went for the camera.  We had already had a bit too much 'family time' and 'adult beverages' so I just let it go and skipped the pictures.

The next bbq's will be on my turf and I will try to get some pictures.  I tend to get so excited when I take them off the smoker that I forget sometimes.  I guess I need to take some more pics of the smoker as well.  Maybe one of it loaded up on the inside with some beans simmering away on top of the firebox...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to remember to take pics this time.  We had a great looking display at Memorial Day, but we were at my in-laws.  I kind of got the 'are you crazy' look when I went for the camera.  We had already had a bit too much 'family time' and 'adult beverages' so I just let it go and skipped the pictures.
> 
> The next bbq's will be on my turf and I will try to get some pictures.  I tend to get so excited when I take them off the smoker that I forget sometimes.  I guess I need to take some more pics of the smoker as well.  *Maybe one of it loaded up on the inside with some beans simmering away on top of the firebox*...


Tease!  :!:  Take 10!!  [-o<


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, I'll take more than one, I promise!


----------



## cleglue (Jun 14, 2006)

Allison,

Do you like what we call the bark?

Some people wrap their butt in foil around 165 to 170* then take it to 195*.  Others don't foil at all.  I've done both and both come out well.  I use mustard but worcestershire sauce is good also.  I just took a butt out of the freezer to do Saturday.

After you get the butt to 195 or 200 wrap in foil, then a towel and place in a dry cooler (igloo) for about an hour.  It will pull great.

I make sandwiches but most of the time I just eat outside meat (bark) with a  mix of the inside meat.  Here are some pictures of a cook I did back in Feb.
http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Boston-Butt22006/


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 14, 2006)

I like mine on a hamburger bun with either colslaw or the mustard sauce (I think it was the Carolina Gold sauce).  The coleslaw recipe I make is tangy, not sweet.  

The cooler trick works well and makes it very easy to pull.  Sometimes I chop it after it's pulled so it has a finer texture.  This also helps to get the bark blended in more.

Whatever you do, do NOT put the meat in the fridge before it is pulled!! 
#-o


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> I like mine on a hamburger bun with either colslaw or the mustard sauce (I think it was the Carolina Gold sauce).  The coleslaw recipe I make is tangy, not sweet.
> 
> The cooler trick works well and makes it very easy to pull.  Sometimes I chop it after it's pulled so it has a finer texture.  This also helps to get the bark blended in more.
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: Why not?  Hubby doesn't get mad, does he??  I do have to make mention that after reading only 3 of WittDog's B's posts, she spells a hell of alot better than her husband does!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  8-[ Seems to know her s*@t too.....


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Cap, now that is a tater =P~ 
Damn =P~  =P~


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> I like to take some hashbrowns with onions and garlic, brown one side in the skillet, then flip put some pulled pork, and your favorite cheese, finish in skillet until other side is browned.  You can add alot of your favorite ingredients(jalapeno's, green onion, or whatever you like)  Put on plate, then you can top with a bit of coleslaw, sourcream, or drizzle of bbq sauce.
> 
> I have also done something similar with leftover mashed potato's, make a potato cake and top w/pork and other toppings.
> 
> ...


MAN!!, That sounds too good!!  =P~  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2006)

I love pulled pork on a salad.  It's excellent.

Other things. nachos, egg rolls, baked potatoes, pizza, all types of Mexican food.  I'm using it in anything I can think of to use it up so I can cook more.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone ever have Carnita's?  We ate out last night at a Mexican resturant and I orderd the Carnita's which is spiced pork.  You just roll it up on a flower shell and you got a meal.  I have a Mexican friend who buys my bbq in whole butt to make these for her family.  SOME kinda good.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Wittdogs B":3z65mj85]I like mine on a hamburger bun with either colslaw or the mustard sauce (I think it was the Carolina Gold sauce).  The coleslaw recipe I make is tangy, not sweet.
> 
> The cooler trick works well and makes it very easy to pull.  Sometimes I chop it after it's pulled so it has a finer texture.  This also helps to get the bark blended in more.
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: Why not?  Hubby doesn't get mad, does he??  I do have to make mention that after reading only 3 of WittDog's B's posts, she spells a hell of alot better than her husband does!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  8-[ Seems to know her s*@t too.....[/quote:3z65mj85]
I think the reason that she spells better is that she uses the WSM and is not a knuckle dragging stick burner like her husband. As far as the pork in the fridge before its pulled……..
 ](*,)  ](*,)  :tant:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> I like to take some hashbrowns with onions and garlic, brown one side in the skillet, then flip put some pulled pork, and your favorite cheese, finish in skillet until other side is browned.  You can add alot of your favorite ingredients(jalapeno's, green onion, or whatever you like)  Put on plate, then you can top with a bit of coleslaw, sourcream, or drizzle of bbq sauce.
> 
> I have also done something similar with leftover mashed potato's, make a potato cake and top w/pork and other toppings.
> 
> ...


If you added smoked meat to your sauce and then let it simmer you will probably get the results you want.


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 15, 2006)

I know what rub I want to use on the pork.  It is one I have used on chicken and ribs before and really like.  What about the sauce?  I was thinking about using a store bought one and thinning it down with the drippings from the pork.

Also, we always use beer on our brisket and I have heard about people using apple juice on pork.  Has anyone ever tried an apple or sweet flavored wine cooler as a baste?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I know what rub I want to use on the pork.  It is one I have used on chicken and ribs before and really like.  What about the sauce?  I was thinking about using a store bought one and thinning it down with the drippings from the pork.
> 
> Also, we always use beer on our brisket and I have heard about people using apple juice on pork.  Has anyone ever tried an apple or sweet flavored wine cooler as a baste?


I've been using a mop of apple juice or peach nectar, water, cider vinegar, a little worch and some peach schnaps.


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Anyone ever have Carnita's?  We ate out last night at a Mexican resturant and I orderd the Carnita's which is spiced pork.  You just roll it up on a flower shell and you got a meal.  I have a Mexican friend who buys my bbq in whole butt to make these for her family.  SOME kinda good.


Never ate there, but man that looks good :!: 
Where is this Carnita's you speak of 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2006)

When I fry eggs, I add pulled pork on top of the eggs as they cook. When they are done, I sprinkle a little tabasco sauce on them and you the breakfast of champions.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carnita's is a dish.  I have seen it in a lot of Mexican joints.  Very good. =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carnita's is a dish.  I have seen it in a lot of Mexican joints.  Very good. =P~[/quote:30tapweh]
 #-o I thought it was a restaurant. Never heard of them and we eat Mexican alot


----------



## los (Jun 16, 2006)

That's cause you boys are northeners....Carnitas is big time here in texas.  Very good on a Hard Shell with some guac, picante sauce, and a squirt of lime.  Thats some good eatin

Something you should for sure try


----------



## wittdog (Jun 17, 2006)

los said:
			
		

> That's cause you boys are northeners....Carnitas is big time here in texas.  Very good on a Hard Shell with some guac, picante sauce, and a squirt of lime.  Thats some good eatin
> 
> Something you should for sure try


los Puff considers himself a southerner


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2006)

los said:
			
		

> That's cause you boys are northeners....Carnitas is big time here in texas.  Very good on a Hard Shell with some guac, picante sauce, and a squirt of lime.  Thats some good eatin
> 
> Something you should for sure try


Next time I go to the cantina i'll ask about them :!:


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 17, 2006)

Ally, Try a big Kaiser roll. Heat the roll to soften it, and the pork and a big scoop of creamy cole slaw!  I'm already drooling! :grin:


----------

